# back on the hormone train - help



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

I definitely follow this pattern:Trying hard to trace if theres a hormone link and if so can I address it and any help and advice appreciated.Period Day 1-7 IBS seems to improve and I feel it is going. Great few days after period. Really feel things are getting better.Day 12 (Day 1 being first day of period)Grumbling grouching wind, D. spasming tons of discharge, (like during ovulation)beginnings for feeling rectal pressure and incomplete evacuation, feels much like mild period pains in tummy with slight dull ache in right back area. Then about day 15 things improve, around day 20 or so all symptoms return then begin to improve around day 1 and so on. This happens on or off the BC pill. when recently I tried to back to back the pill on holiday just ended up with 23 day period. Mostly periods are fairly regular although not long off pill to truly check this - feel so certain that hormones are out of kilter but don't know what to ask the doctor to do. He is unconcerned with my symptoms as they are all typical. Have been on Logynon 30, are trying things with no pill and may then try a 35 dose but at 39 no-one is keen to raise the dosage too much. Any ideas at all. In fact if someone were to suggest cooking a mouse and sucking its innards out of its bottom I would give it a go if I thought it would work - sorry mouse lovers.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, i have exactly the same thing! Around about 2 weeks after my period i get stomach aches, and Detc, and i realise its ovulation. That is when my IBS gets bad. But also, the week or so before my perios its pretty bad. But then during my period! What a relief! I get a degree of normality! Thank the lord for the period! (Although he should no that i do NOT thank him for the intense period pain i experience!)


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Im with you. I think its also hormonal. About 2 or 3 months after I got ibs, I started having irregular periods. Not real irregular but just not timely. So I went on birth control pill for it. I just quit taking the pill about 2 weeks ago, because ever since I have been taking it, I seem to have a problem with yeast infection and dryness and burning pain with intercourse. So I decided to go off of them for a while and see if anything improves. Its only been 2 weeks , nothing is different yet, but Im not sure how long it would take to feel normal again afer going off of them. It just seemed odd to me that my periods got out of whack when the ibs started. My gynecologist doesnt think anything out of the ordinary either. Who knows....


----------

